# Bon Secour River



## dlewis (Oct 13, 2007)

Folks, Does anyone know much about fishing the Bon Secour River? I would like to talk to anyone who has experience with that area. Thanks, Dlewis


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

dlewis- Good afternoon. I just this moment got up from the table where I ate a plate of the best fresh redfish I've eaten in a long time- caught this morning in Bon Secour River. What do you need to know about my favorite fishing hole? Ed Mashburn


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Bon Secour is a short river/bay over here on the east side of Mobile Bay. The system empties into Mobile Bay just north of the ICW. The best way to reach Bon Secour River is to take Hwy 59 north from Gulf Shores and turn left on County Road 10 at the stop light. A place called Fresh Market Seafood and Live Bait is at the stoplight. This is the best place to pick up live shrimp. Take CR-10 west for about 8 miles maybe- it will lead directly into Bon Secour River. Billy's Seafood has a ramp forpublic use, small fee. Fish way up the river in deep holes for specks right now. Fish around visible structure for reds and sheepshead.Hope this helps- good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------

